# Headboard Mod 25Rss



## nogreenstf (Feb 14, 2012)

We recently bought our outback and during our first trip noticed while laying in bed there was no where to set anything down after use. Both of us are major iphone junkies and each night before bed are constantly playing with our phones. One will usually fall asleep before the other and whoever is sleeping on the "inside" of the queen bed is unable to easlily reach over and set there things down on the dinette table without waking the other. So my wife did some research and put together an idea for a new headboard that not only looked like it belonged there all along but was functional to. She's the brains and I'm the bronze. We also made some DIY window covers for the doors. She didn't like the look of the insulated solar window panels. So she sewed up her own covers that still matched the inside of the camper.

Happy Camping, Matt


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

nogreenstf said:


> We recently bought our outback and during our first trip noticed while laying in bed there was no where to set anything down after use. Both of us are major iphone junkies and each night before bed are constantly playing with our phones. One will usually fall asleep before the other and whoever is sleeping on the "inside" of the queen bed is unable to easlily reach over and set there things down on the dinette table without waking the other. So my wife did some research and put together an idea for a new headboard that not only looked like it belonged there all along but was functional to. She's the brains and I'm the bronze. We also made some DIY window covers for the doors. She didn't like the look of the insulated solar window panels. So she sewed up her own covers that still matched the inside of the camper.
> 
> Happy Camping, Matt


Looks great! Love the headboard

happy Camping........luckylynn


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks good and functional Matt....Welcome to Outbackers!!---Mike


----------



## love2camp (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks nice! I added a shelf above our bed as well. Not as fancy as yours. I just did a $20 white floating type shelf from Home Depot. 36" wide x 4.5" deep x 2" thick. Don't have any pics but looks factory when done. Cheap and very functional for anyone else thinking of adding one. Excellent place to also keep the AC/heat remote, while in bed, for those lucky enough to have that little beauty like me.


----------

